# New Yorkshire Rep



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

As my wife has now finished her Masters and isnt working away on it every night it has beciome increasingly difficult for me to commit the time and energy required to be on the committee. Those guys work long hours for the club and have a level of dedication thats liable to get me divorced!

So, I have been discussing a new role for me in the club which is more manageable bearing in mind my changing circumstances.

As BMX has resigned as Yorkshire Rep and kindly nominated me and I was looking for a new role I have accepted the position as Yorkshire Rep with immediate effect.

So Ill be organising events and other activities immediately.

I am looking into a venue for a regular monthly meet and will announce that in the Events forum ASAP. Ill keep it central and try and make it somewhere we can meet on a regular basis (1st Sunday of the month or something like that, or maybe the first Tuesday evening etc) and somewhere where theres opportunity to get a drink etc. Ill try and get somewhere of interest organised where we can at least get good photos or even wheres theres space to give the cars a thrashing. A run as always will be included unless we get somewhere where we can drive the cars 'off road'.

Im open to suggestions so please feel free to contribute.

HOWEVER! FIRST EVENT.

I've finally got my backside into gear and spoken to the Curator of Elvington Air Museum just outside York. He has agreed that we can do a photo session there and is coming back to me with final arrangements. Im thinking an evening will be best for those 'dusky' shots.

So, get your wax out, polish the motor and bring your cameras along!

We will be able to park in amongst their planes so should be able to get some cracking pictures!

Ill have full details and make a specific thread by the end of play tomorrow!

We may have to make a small contribution to the museum as its a charity just out of good manners, not much though.

After the shoot I was thinking of organising a few drinks at a nearby pub along with a blast round the plentiful country roads in the area.

Cheers

Leg


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm still in for the Elvington event, kill two birds with one stone


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Can anybody come?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Whats this, Leg's got to wear a TTOC Rep's T-Shirt 

I demand photograpic evidence from the first meet!

:lol:

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

do we fly in or drive in


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think a few of the northeast members would be interested if there is plenty of room I see one of them is already on the starting line


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not proud me I'll go anywhere :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I'm not proud me I'll go anywhere :wink:


We've noticed :roll: :wink:



leg said:


> A run as always will be included unless we get somewhere where we can drive the cars 'off road'.


Guys I warn you ........................... your idea and Leg's idea of off-road driving is a tad different ......................... he has got the 4x4 bug (and I'm not talking about quattro )

BTW - welcome to the clones Leg! :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL at shirts. :roll:

Yeah anyone can come, they may set a limit on cars, im not sure yet but I guess 10 would be fine, maybe more. He said he would call me back tomorrow witht he details.

Anyone know any pubs in that area, have to admit I dont know any although I used to track the Westy at Elvington.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrats on your position as area rep!  
Wahey about time!!! What took you so long? :lol:

Sounds like a good idea a trip to elvington 

Just speaking to the wife(memory bank) about a couple of pubs near elvington and will get back to you on that! :wink:

Rich just one more thing, you know with me bad back and that! will you clean and polish my car for me on the day with all your super cleaning products!!! :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"The Plow" at Allerthorpe is a nice country pub with beer garden and the foods ok too! :roll: :wink:

Its about 3/4 Country road miles away from elvington 

God Leg do I have to do everything :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to the club Rich.Wear that shirt with pride pal!!! 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I'm not proud me I'll go anywhere :wink:


I know dont you support Newcastle :wink: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not proud me I'll go anywhere :wink:
> ...


Anywhere but a Cup Final :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

M T Pickering said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Just you wait another 50 years or so and you'll be laughing on the other side of you face :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

congratulations Rich!!
Good idea about the monthly meet. Im in for the weekday evening meets, as most my weekends (especially in summer) aren't always free (what with all those BBQs etc :lol: )!

Im also in for Elvington - what sort of date were you looking at?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm told by my contact in york that there is the Grey Horse in Elvington and the Wenlock in the next village


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> So Ill be organising events and other activities immediately.
> 
> I am looking into a venue for a regular monthly meet and will announce that in the Events forum ASAP. Ill keep it central and try and make it somewhere we can meet on a regular basis (1st Sunday of the month or something like that, or maybe the first Tuesday evening etc) and somewhere where theres opportunity to get a drink etc. Ill try and get somewhere of interest organised where we can at least get good photos or even wheres theres space to give the cars a thrashing. A run as always will be included unless we get somewhere where we can drive the cars 'off road'.


Very pleased to hear this Rich. I'll most probably be on for the Elvington meet if it's a weekend. Regarding the regular meet, if you're still deciding on a day, I'd have to vote for weekends rather than weekday evenings - much more chance of my being around.

What's your idea of 'central' for Yorkshire then?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

maybe we could alternate: 1 month make it a weekend meet, the next one a weeknight meet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> with me bad back and that! will you clean and polish my car for me on the day with all your super cleaning products!!! :wink:


I have a better [smiley=idea.gif] 
I'll sort your back, then you can clean your car yourself! Just think of all those lovely workout sessions 

And welcome to the club Rich :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Rich, I PM'd you about your rep details for absoluTTe, you ignoring me now you are all big and important


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Hey Rich, I PM'd you about your rep details for absoluTTe, you ignoring me now you are all big and important


Dint get it Bazza?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your in box handsome, it still shows in my outbox :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Both of you obviously got too much time to be on here during working hours :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Both of you obviously got too much time to be on here during working hours :roll:


All three of you.... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Both of you obviously got too much time to be on here during working hours :roll:
> ...


Now, now,Mikey. I just need to check up on the frequent forum posters :wink: :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


who works every third Tuesday anyhow? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


I do: off to work (again) NOW :? 
Working out in this weather is not my idea of fun


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Take Thursday night off then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Chicken


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Isn't he just  
Obi just knows of all the squats, lunges, leg presses etc he'll have to do tomorrow :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I gave Rich one of your business cards :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

so are we any closer to arranging the dates for the monthly meet? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Thanks :-* 
I know he lives just round the corner :roll:


----------

